# plotter wants to cut twice



## theleague (Apr 10, 2007)

I import a illustrator file and for some reason the plotter cuts out the design twice. It does not cut it out twice when I import text from another program I have called Inkscape. I am using the program SignCut.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Break apart the clipart and make sure it isnt masked and also make sure you weld it together if there are lines running through it.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

You may have two paths stacked on top of each other (check your layers in illustrator) or have a setting in your plotter driver that tells it to do 2 passes.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

theleague said:


> I import a illustrator file and for some reason the plotter cuts out the design twice. It does not cut it out twice when I import text from another program I have called Inkscape. I am using the program SignCut.


I've had the same issue when importing CorelDraw files to Illustrator. 

I end up with one path for the stroke, and one path for the fill. The plotter sees 2 paths and cuts twice. It looks fine on the screen until you drag the layers apart and see the duplicate paths.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi go to signforums and post a question over there they have a section just for signcut questions, good folks over there.

Hope this helps

R.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 8, 2010)

As others said is more likely to have to vectors one on top of the other, one vector comes from the path and other from the fill, remember that all fills have paths.. or you would have the color spread for over the place.
I don´t know well enough how to import it without both but is important before the cut to make sure you delete the excessive vectors.

To be sure that isn´t a error of the machine itself run the offline tests of it and the cut tests from the computer.


----------



## chartle (Nov 1, 2009)

Also if you traced it there maybe more paths than you think.

If you had a white rectangle inside a black circle jpg and traced it you could have three paths. The black circle with a rectangular hole in it, a white rectangle and a white rectangle around the whole thing with a round hole in it.

So if you applied a cut line to all of the paths it would cut twice.


----------

